# Aircraft Nickname Master List



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

There have been some conversations in the past about aircraft nicknames, their origins or the myths revolving around them. But there doesn't seem to be an actual thread devoted to trying to bring them all into one place.

Many years ago, I had started a list of as many as I could find. Some names ended up being the conventional assignment, some were very critical, several were repetitive and there were quite a few that were comical.

The list ended up being into the hundreds as time went by and covers a span reaching from modern times all the way back to WWI.

I'll post what I have here and of course, any and all contributions are welcome!

Due to it's size, well start with *A* through* I*


Aardvark -- General Dynamics F-111
Able Dog -- Douglas AD Skyraider
Aerobee -- Aerojet General X-8
All Three Dead -- Douglas A3D Skywarrier
Aluminium Death Tube -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Aluminium Overcast -- Convair B-36 Peacemaker
Aluminium Overcast -- Douglas C-124 Globemaster
Ambar ("Barn") -- Beriev MBR-2
Angel -- Lockheed U-2
Anton -- Messerschmitt Bf109A
Anushka -- Antonov An-2
Anushka -- Polikarpov Po-2
Ass-Ender -- Curtiss XP-55 Ascender
Awful Terrible Six -- North American AT-6 Texan
Badmash ("Hooligan") -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Baltimore Whore -- Martin B-26 Marauder
Bamboo Bomber -- Cessna UC-78 Bobcat
Banjo -- McDonnell F2H Banshee
Bantam Bomber -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
Bara Volante ("Flying Coffin") -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Barge -- Douglas SBD Dauntless
Bat Plane -- Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk
Beast -- Curtiss SB2C Helldiver
Bee Tee -- Vultee BT-13 Valiant
Bent-Wing Bird -- Vought F4U Corsair
Bent-Wing Widow Maker -- Vought F4U Corsair
Berta -- Messerschmitt Bf109B
Blackfish -- Fairey Swordfish (built by Blackburn)
Blechesel ("Tin Donkey") -- Junkers JI
Bloody Paraliser -- Handley Page 0/400
Biff -- Bristol F.2B
Big Bird -- McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle
Big Stick -- Convair B-36 Peacemaker
Billy's Bomber -- North American B-25 Mitchell
Blackbird -- Lockheed SR-71
Black Jet -- Lockheed F-117
Bleed-Air Blimp -- Lockheed C-130 Hercules
Blow Job -- Messerschmitt Me262
Bone -- Rockwell B-1 Lancer
Boomerang -- Northrop B-2 Spirit
Brisfit -- Bristol F2B
Britschik ("Little Shaver") -- Bell P-39 Airacobra
Buchon -- Hispano HA-1112-M1L
Budget Bomber -- Northrop B-2 Spirit
Buff ("Big Ugly Fat F**ker") -- Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Bug Smasher -- Beech C-45 Expeditor
Bumble Bee -- McDonnell XF-85 Goblin
Buzz Bomb -- V-1
Cadillac -- Northrop M2
Caesar -- Messerschmitt Bf109C
Canuck -- Curtiss JN-4D
Catfish -- Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk
Cee One-Oh-Boom -- Consolidated C-109 Liberator
Chaika ("Gull") -- Beriev Be-12 'Mail'
Chaika ("Gull") -- Polikarpov I-153
Chickenhawk -- Cessna T-41 Mescalero
Chipmunk -- Boeing RC-135C
Clunk -- Douglas SBD Dauntless
Coconutknocker -- Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Connie -- Lockeed Constellation
Convertor -- Cessna T-37
Cradle -- Fairchild PT-19
Crashhawk -- Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk

Cranberry -- Martin B-57 Canberra
Crane -- Sykorsky CH-54 Tarhe
Crowd Killer -- Fairchild C-87 Packet
Crowd Killer -- Fairchild C-119 Flying Boxcar
Dagger -- Convair F-102 Delta Dagger
Dart -- Convair F-106 Delta Dart
Delta Queen -- Convair B-58 Hustler
Deuce -- Convair F-102 Delta Dagger
Die Beule ("The Bulge") -- Messerschmitt Bf109G-6
Dinosaur -- Boeing X-20 Dyna-Soar
Dogship -- Grumman A-6 Intruder
Dollar Nineteen -- Fairchild C-119 Flying Boxcar
Doodlebug -- V-1
Dora -- Focke-Wulf Fw190D
Dora -- Messerschmitt Bf109D
Dorito -- MDD A-12
Double-Breasted Cub -- Cessna UC-78 Bobcat
Double Ugly -- McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II
Double Ugly -- Grumman EA-6B Prowler
Dowager Ducchess -- Douglas C-47 Dakota
Dragon Lady -- Lockheed U-2
Dreifinger ("Three Fingers") -- Junkers Ju88
Droop Snoot -- Lockheed P-38 Lightning (glass nose)
Eiko ("Glory") -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Egg -- Hughes OH-6 Cayuse
Electric Jet -- General Dynamics F-16
Emil -- Messerschmitt Bf109E
Erdnagel ("Ground Nail") -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Etagere ("Elevator") -- SNCAC NC.1071
Faithful Annie -- Avro Anson
Fat Albert -- Lockheed C-130T Hercules
Fertile Myrtle -- Grumman AF-2W Guardian
Fifi -- Grumman F3F
Fliegandes Bleistift ("Flying Pencil") -- Dornier Do17
Fliegandes Holzschuh ("Flying Clog") -- Blohm & Voss BV138
Fliegendes Stachelschwein ("Flying Porcupine") -- Short Sunderland
Flying Banana -- Vertol CH-21 Workhorse
Flying Bathtub -- Northrop M2F
Flying Bedstead -- Rolls-Royce TMR
Flying Beer Tray -- Sach AS6
Flying Carrot -- Westland Lysander
Flying Coffin -- Airspeed Horsa
Flying Dump Truck -- Douglas AD Skyraider
Flying Edsel -- General Dynamics F-111
Flying Eggbeater -- Sikorsky R-4 Hoverfly
Flying Flapjack -- Vought XF5U
Flying Gas Station -- Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker
Flying Pancake -- Vought V-173
Flying Prostitute -- Martin B-26 Marauder
Flying Potato -- Martin-Marietta X-24A
Flying Flatiron -- Martin-Marietta X-24B
Flying Sh*thouse -- Kaman HH-43 Huskie
Flying Suitcase -- Handley Page Hampden
Flying Speed Brake -- Lockheed Constellation
Flying Washboard -- Ford Trimotor
FOD Vacuum -- Northrop F-89 Scorpion
Ford -- Douglas F4D Skyray
Fork-tailed Devil -- Lockheed P-38 Lightning
Friedrich -- Messerschmitt Bf 109F
Frog -- Martin P5M Mariner
Frustrated Palm Tree -- Sikorsky R-4 Hoverfly
Floh ("Flea") -- Messerschmitt Me163 Komet
Gator -- Boeing T-43
Ghost -- Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk
Ginnie -- Vickers Virginia
Gipsy Rose Lee -- Curtiss P-40L Warhawk
Gliding Electric Show -- Grumman EA-6B Prowler
GLOB ("Ground-Loving Old Bastard") -- Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker
Gooney Bird -- Douglas C-47 Dakota
Grach ("Rook") -- Suchoi Su-25
Grand Old Lady -- Douglas C-47 Dakota
Ground Gripper -- De Havilland Trident
Ground Loving Whore -- Republic F-84F Thunderstreak
Guppy -- Grumman AF-2W Guardian
Gustav -- Messerschmitt Bf 109G
Gutless Cutlass -- Vought F7U Cutlass
Habu -- Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird
Halibag -- Handley Page Halifax
Heinneman's Hot Rod -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
Helldiver -- Curtiss F8C
Herk -- Lockheed C-130 Hercules
Herky Bird -- Lockheed C-130 Hercules

Hog -- Republic F-84 Thunderjet
Hog -- Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II
Hog -- Lockheed C-130 Hercules
Hog -- Bell UH-1 Iroquois
Hog -- Vought F4U Corsair
Hog Nose -- Boeing RC-135M
Hook -- Boeing CH-47 Chinook
Hoover -- Lockheed S-3 Viking

Hose Nose -- Vought F4U Corsair
Huey -- Bell UH-1 Iroquois
Huey Cobra -- Bell AH-1 Cobra
Hummer -- Cessna T-37
Hummer -- Grumman E-2 Hawkeye
Hun -- North American F-100 Super Sabre
Iron Butterfly -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Ishak ("Jackass") -- Polikarpov I-16
*J* through *Z* continue on the following post...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

*Aircraft Nickname Master List* (continued)

J through Z


Jenny -- Curtiss JN
Jug -- Republic P-47 Thunderbolt
Jump Jet -- BAe/MDD AV-8 Harrier
Kaasjager ("Cheese fighter") -- North American F-86K Sabre
Katy -- Payen Pa49
Katyusha ("Katherine") -- Tupolev SB-2
Kanonenvogel ("Cannon Bird") -- Junkers Ju87G
Kobry ("Cobra") -- Bell P-39 Airacobra
Kraftei ("Power Egg") -- Messerschmitt Me 163 Komet
Kukuruznik ("Maize Duster") -- Antonov An-2
Kurfurst -- Messerschmitt Bf109K
Lanc -- Avro Lancaster
Lawn Dart -- General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon
Lawn Dart -- Rockwell B-1 Lancer
Lead Sled -- McDonnell F3H Demon
Lead Sled -- Republic F-84 Thunderjet
Lead Sled -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Lead Sled -- Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird
Lead Sled -- Boeing RC-135U
Leukoplastbomber ("Elastoplast Bomber") -- Messerschmitt Me323D
Lieutenant Eater -- Republic F-84 Thunderjet
Little Hummer -- General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon
Little Hummer -- Douglas A-26 Invader
Little Racer -- Douglas A-26 Invader
Lizzie -- Westland Lysander
Loach -- Hughes OH-6 Cayuse
Magnesium Overcast -- Convair B-36 Peacemaker
Man-Eater -- LTV A-7 Corsair II
Maytag Messerschmitt -- Ryan PT-22 Recruit
Meatbox -- Gloster Meteor
Mezek ("Mule") -- Avia S-199
MiG Master -- Vought F8U Crusader
Mighty Iron Hardware -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Mighty Mite -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
Mini Guppy -- Boeing C-97J
Monkeyknocker -- Boeing B-52 Stratofortress
Mos Neata ("Geezer") -- I.A.R. 39
Mosca ("Fly") -- Polikarpov I-16
Nighthawk -- Lockheed F-117
Ninak -- De Havilland D.H.9A
North American Safety Jet -- North American T-2 Buckeye
Old Metuselah -- Douglas C-47 Dakota
Old Shaky -- Douglas C-124 Globemaster
Old Smokey -- McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II
Olive on a toothpick -- Hughes OH-6 Cayuse
One-Oh-Wonder -- McDonnell F-101 Voodoo
Overcast -- North American B-70 Valkyrie
Panzerknacker -- Junkers Ju87G
Peacemaker -- Convair B-36
Pea Shooter -- Boeing P-26
Peshka ("Pawn") -- Petlyakov Pe-2
Pig -- General Dynamics F-111C

Pinball -- Bell RP-63 Kingcobra
Placid Plodder -- Douglas C-47 Dakota
Plastic Bug -- McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet
Polecat -- Grumman X-29
Porker -- Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II
Pregnant Beast -- Grumman TBF Avenger
Pregnant Guppy -- Boeing C-97
Puff the Magic Dragon -- Douglas AC-47
Pylly Walteri ("Bustling Walter") -- Brewster B-239 Buffalo (Finnish)
Queen -- Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress
Q-bird -- Grumman EA-6B Prowler
Queer -- Grumman EA-6B Prowler
Radial Interceptor -- Beech T-34 Mentor
Rata ("Rat") -- Polikarpov I-16
Rhapsody in Glue -- Cessna UC-78 Bobcat
Rhino -- McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom II
Sabre Dog -- North American F-86D Sabre
Scarier -- BAe/MDD AV-8 Harrier
Scrapper -- Grumman AF-2S Guardian
Seven Balls Two -- Convair XF-92
Seven Ton Milk Bottle -- Republic P-47 Thunderbolt
Shagbat -- Supermarine Walrus
Shar -- BAe Sea Harrier
Sh*thook -- Boeing CH-47 Chinook
Silver Bullet -- Convair XP-81
Silver Dollar -- North American F-100 Super Sabre
Silver Sow -- Boeing C-135
Siipiorava ("Flying Squirrel") -- Polikarpov I-16
Six -- Convair F-106 Delta Dart
Six Shooter -- Convair F-106 Delta Dart
Skooter -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
Skycrane -- Sykorsky CH-54 Tarhe
Skyhog -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
SLAT ("Slow Low Aerial Target") -- Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II
Sled -- Lockheed SR-71
Slick -- Bell UH-1 Iroquois
Slick Chick -- North American RF-100A
Slow But Deadly -- Douglas SBD Dauntless
Slow Navy Bomber -- Beech SNB Kansan
SLUF ("Short LIttle Ugly Fellah") -- LTV A-7 Corsair II
Snake -- Bell AH-1 Cobra
Snake -- Lockheed P2V Neptune
Son of a Bitch 2nd Class -- Curtiss SB2C Helldiver
Spad -- Douglas A-1 Skyraider
Spam Can -- North American P-51 Mustang
Sparkvark -- Grumman EF-111 Raven
Speedy Three -- Douglas SBD-3 Dauntless
Spillone ("Hatpin") -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Spit -- Supermarine Spitfire
Spruce Goose -- Hughes H-4
Squash Bomber -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Staggerwing -- Beech 17
Stanley Steamer -- Northrop F-89 Scorpion
Star Lizard -- Lockheed C-141 Starlifter
Sterile Arrow -- Grumman EA-6B Prowler
Stoof -- Grumman S2F Tracker
Strat -- Boeing 377 Stratocruiser
Stratobladder -- Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker
Strike Pig -- Boeing T-43
Stringbag -- Fairey Swordfish
Stuka -- Junkers Ju87
Superbolt -- Republic P-47 Thunderbolt (bubble cockpit)
Super Guppy -- Boeing C-97J
Super Hog -- Republic F-84F Thunderstreak
Super Sh*tter -- Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion
Swinger -- General Dynamics F-111
Switchblade -- General Dynamics F-111
Swoose Goose -- Vultee XP-54
Tadpole -- Grumman A-6 Intruder
Taivaan Helmi ("Sky Pearl") -- Brewster B-239 Buffalo (Finnish)
Tank -- Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker
Tante Ju -- Junkers Ju52/3m
Tausendfussler ("Millipede") -- Arado Ar232
T-bird -- Lockheed T-33
T-bolt -- Republic P-47 Thunderbolt
Tennis Court -- McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle
Thud -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Thunder Piglet -- Fairchild Republic T-46A
Thunderscreech -- Republic XF-84H
Tin Goose -- Ford Trimotor
Tinker Toy -- Douglas A-4 Skyhawk
Tin Mossie -- Vickers 432
Torbeau -- Bristol Beaufighter TF.X
Tripala -- Hispano HA-1112-K1L

Tripehound -- Sopwith Triplane
Triple Threat -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Tsetse -- De Havilland Mosquito FB Mk.XVIII
T-tailed Mountain Magnet -- Lockheed C-141 Starlifter
Tub -- Convair TF-102 Delta Dagger
Turbo -- Messerschmitt Me262
Turkey -- Grumman F-14 Tomcat
Turkey -- Grumman TBF Avenger
Turkey Vulture -- Grumman TBF Avenger
Tweet -- Cessna T-37
Tweety Bird -- Cessna T-37
Ubiytsa ("Killer") -- Yakovlev Yak-3U
Ultra Hog -- Republic F-105 Thunderchief
Useless 78 -- Cessna UC-78 Bobcat
Useless Deuce -- Lockheed U-2
Velcro Hawk -- Sikorsky UH-60 Blackhawk
Vibrator -- Vultee BT-13 Valiant
Viper -- General Dynamics F-16 Fighting Falcon
Walfisch ("Whale") -- LFG Roland C.II
Warthog -- Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt II
Whale -- Douglas F3D Skynight
Whale -- Douglas A3D Skywarrior
Whispering Death -- Bristol Beaufighter
Whistling Death -- Vought F4U Corsair
Whistling Sh*tcan -- BAe/MDD AV-8 Harrier
White Rocket -- Northrp T-38 Talon
Widow Maker -- Martin B-26 Marauder
Willy Fudd -- Grumman W2F
Wimpy -- Vickers Wellington
Witwenmacher ("Widowmaker") -- Lockheed F-104

Wobblin' Goblin -- Lockheed F-117
Wobbly Goblin -- Lockheed F-117
World's Largest Dog Whistle -- Cessna T-37
Yellow Peril -- Stearman N2S/PT-17 Kaydet
Zip-104 - Lockheed F-104 Starfighter

Zipper -- Lockheed F-104 Starfighter
And there we have it (so far)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice Dave. All Three Dead -- Douglas A3D Skywarrier - how cheerful. Well, staying with that; _LaGG_-1 - Mortician's Friend
Wasn't the SB Viking called "Hoover"?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice list Dave. The F-111 was nicknamed the pig in RAAF service.


----------



## Denniss (Jun 12, 2016)

Anton -- Messerschmitt Bf109A
-> remove from list. Anton = german phonetic alphabet for "A"
Same with Berta, Cäsar, Dora, Emil etc
You don't name F-16 A to D as Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and Delta
Ha-1112 M1L = Buchon, not Bucon and not Ha-1112K
Fat Albert = name of Blue Angels C-130 but no general nickname
Fliegender Bleistift = Do 17, not 217
Who named the Me 163 Floh ?=


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 12, 2016)

Denniss said:


> Anton -- Messerschmitt Bf109A
> -> remove from list. Anton = german phonetic alphabet for "A"
> Same with Berta, Cäsar, Dora, Emil etc
> You don't name F-16 A to D as Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and Delta
> ...


If you don't like the list, remove yourself from the thread...

Regarding the Flea, look up 2./Jg400 and their unit emblem: "Wie Ein Floh Aber Oho!"

The Buchon, typos...easily fixed.

The Europeans have different naming conventions than the U.S., the Japanese even used an entirely different method, assigning production model names based on their Imperial calendar, then applied a form of poetic (almost Haikku) names to the aircraft.

The C-130 picked up "Fat Albert" in Vietnam with the U.S. Marines - the name has become more widely known as the support ship for the Blue Angels, which, by the way, is flown by a USMC crew.


----------



## eagledad (Jun 12, 2016)

Chatted with a former F-100 pilot who said that the F-100 was nicknamed "Hun"
Zipper for Lockheed F-104

Eagledad


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2016)

The Germans never called the P-38 the Fork Tailed Devil, or are you saying that it was believed so because of Allied dissemination?

Who nicknamed the Me 262 the "Blow Job". I have never heard that. Not saying it is not true, just that I am not aware.

I know German pilots nicknamed it "Turbo"...

Edit: Just did some reading. Allied pilots called it the "blow job". Interesting. Learn something new every day. Thanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2016)

Here is a few more...

UH-60 Blackhawk - Crashhawk (usually by jealous crews of other aircraft...)

C-130 - Herky Bird


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Germans never called the P-38 the Fork Tailed Devil, or are you saying that it was believed so because of Allied dissemination?
> 
> Who nicknamed the Me 262 the "Blow Job". I have never heard that. Not saying it is not true, just that I am not aware.
> 
> ...


Blow Job is not very flattering, is it? 

Fork-Tail Devil is what the U.S. pilots called it, my Uncle included. The Germans simply called it the "Lightning".

I think the "Teufel" legend is the work of Cadin, as the Fork-Tail Devil name was common among the US pilots to the point where it ended up in later publications of the U.S. P-38 Pilot's Training manual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Dave. All Three Dead -- Douglas A3D Skywarrier - how cheerful. Well, staying with that; _LaGG_-1 - Mortician's Friend
> Wasn't the SB Viking called "Hoover"?


I think it was the LaGG-3 that had that distinction, let me check. They also say that LaGG stood for Laquered, Varnished Coffin - In Cyrillic, of course! 
Good One for the S-3, added it, thanks!



Wildcat said:


> Nice list Dave. The F-111 was nicknamed the pig in RAAF service.


Cool, got the F-111G added, thanks!



eagledad said:


> Chatted with a former F-100 pilot who said that the F-100 was nicknamed "Hun"
> Zipper for Lockheed F-104
> 
> Eagledad


The Hun was alread on the list, but not the Zipper...added it! Thanks! 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Here is a few more...
> 
> UH-60 Blackhawk - Crashhawk (usually by jealous crews of other aircraft...)
> 
> C-130 - Herky Bird


Ahh...I haven't heard Herky Bird in ages, literally!
Added them both, Thanks!


----------



## Ascent (Jun 13, 2016)

The Tornado is known as the Tonka amongst RAF squadrons


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2016)

The PZL P-11c was called just "jedenastka" (eleven) and P.7 "siódemka" ( seven)


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 13, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> Who nicknamed the Me 262 the "Blow Job". I have never heard that. Not saying it is not true, just that I am not aware.
> 
> ...



Had an uncle in the 8th that used that term once regarding the 262, I don't know if it was widely used at the time but he used it in a conversation about chasing one with a Mustang.

Oops, sorry, just saw your edit, ah well...


----------



## eagledad (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello
I missed the fact that Hun was on the list (My eyes see what they want).
Peanut Special for the Brewster F2A
Silver Hawk for the Nieuport 17
V-Strutter for the Albatros DIII/DV/DVa
Haifisch (Shark) for the LFG Roland DII
Ensign Eliminator for the Vought F4U

Eagledad


----------



## Valdez (Jun 13, 2016)

Vought SB2U Vindicator dive bombers were also called "vibrators" or "wind indicators" by some of their pilots. I believe the "wind indicator" nickname came in part because of the tendency of some of its fabric covering getting tattered or frayed and fluttering in the wind.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2016)

De Havilland Beaver, known as the Flying Jeep or during the Korean conflict, the Generals Jeep. Not to be confused with the Hafner Rotabuggy, also known as the Flying Jeep...


----------



## Token (Jun 13, 2016)

Denniss said:


> Anton -- Messerschmitt Bf109A
> -> remove from list. Anton = german phonetic alphabet for "A"
> Same with Berta, Cäsar, Dora, Emil etc
> You don't name F-16 A to D as Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and Delta



And yet I have heard, first hand, former LW pilots refer to the 109E as the "Emil" and the 109G as the "Gustav".

T!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Denniss (Jun 13, 2016)

Token said:


> And yet I have heard, first hand, former LW pilots refer to the 109E as the "Emil" and the 109G as the "Gustav".
> 
> T!


What's so hard to understand they just used the german phonetic (spoken) alphabet so E became Emil. That's no referral to the Bf 109, just to the subversion E. Same with Friedrich, Gustav for F/G etc.
See also my example with F-16 - if you call something Alpha it does not automatically refer to a F-16A


----------



## buffnut453 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sky Pearl - Brewster B239 (Finnish in origin)
Fat Walter- Brewster B239 (Finnish in origin)
The Fin - Panavia Tornado
Wooden Wonder - DeHavilland Mosquito
Whistling Wheelbarrow - AW Argosy
Constant Speed Variable Noise - Jet Provost Mk3
Banana Bomber - Blackburn Buccaneer
Drut - Douglas F3D Skynight
Flying Flatiron - Gloster Javelin
Airborne Multi-Gym - EE Canberra
Frightening - EE Lightning


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2016)

AT-38 Talon - Smurf


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2016)

Denniss said:


> What's so hard to understand they just used the german phonetic (spoken) alphabet so E became Emil. That's no referral to the Bf 109, just to the subversion E. Same with Friedrich, Gustav for F/G etc.
> See also my example with F-16 - if you call something Alpha it does not automatically refer to a F-16A


So you're saying that the RLM used the names in their official documents rather than the assigned Bf109 and sub designation?

So the RLM referred to the Bf109D simply as "Dora" when issuing orders or filing action reports, for example?


----------



## gjs238 (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't think he's saying *that*.
I think what Denniss meant is that "Dora" could just as well refer to the Fw 190 D.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 13, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Who nicknamed the Me 262 the "Blow Job". I have never heard that. Not saying it is not true, just that I am not aware.
> 
> ...



my father referred to jets as "blow jobs" until the term became synonymous for something else...then he may have called them that...but not to me...lol


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 13, 2016)

also read where the AT-6 was called a flying washing machine..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2016)

gjs238 said:


> I don't think he's saying *that*.
> I think what Denniss meant is that "Dora" could just as well refer to the Fw 190 D.



That is how I have always understood it. It was not limited to the 109.

Anton, Dora, etc was nothing more than the phonetic alphabet equating to the variant of any aircraft.

Examples:

Fw 190*D*ora
Bf 109*D*ora
Ju 87*D*ora


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 13, 2016)

Clunk - CF-100
Halibag - Halifax bomber
Iron Dog - P-39
Balalaika - Mig-21


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 13, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is how I have always understood it. It was not limited to the 109.
> 
> Anton, Dora, etc was nothing more than the phonetic alphabet equating to the variant of any aircraft.
> 
> ...


What Deniss is complaining about, is that those shouldn't be on the nickname list becaue they are phoenetic designations, but I disagree, because the RLM didn't use those in reference, they simply listed a type as Bf109G-6, Ju87D-2, Fw190D-9, etc.

It was the pilots and others who referred to the type in the phoenetic sense, like Gustav or Dora Nine, etc.


----------



## gjs238 (Jun 13, 2016)

So "Dora" is a nickname?
Wouldn't it have to be put into some sort of context to avoid ambiguity?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Blow Job is not very flattering, is it?



Ahhh...hence the name Swallow!?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2016)

This'll keep ya busy Dave ....

World War II Allied names for Japanese aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> This'll keep ya busy Dave ....
> 
> World War II Allied names for Japanese aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wouldn't they be official code names rather than nicknames?


----------



## Graeme (Jun 13, 2016)

Another list that may have a few more Dave...

Aircraft Nicknames


----------



## Token (Jun 15, 2016)

Denniss said:


> What's so hard to understand they just used the german phonetic (spoken) alphabet so E became Emil. That's no referral to the Bf 109, just to the subversion E. Same with Friedrich, Gustav for F/G etc.
> 
> See also my example with F-16 - if you call something Alpha it does not automatically refer to a F-16A




Nickname, further, unofficial nickname. The vast majority of the names on this list are unofficial and made up on the fly. Just names, nicknames, that the pilots, crew, maintainers, and others called the aircraft. Used instead of the official designation or name (if it had an official name).


I have heard, first hand, former LW pilots say along the lines of “Gustav had a good turn of speed”, when they were obviously using the nickname Gustav for the Bf109G. And who says a nickname cannot be derived from part of the official designation? Further in such applications I have often not heard such modifiers as “the” Gustav, but rather just the name, Gustav, used as a name.


Yes, I understand, fully, that Gustav is German phonetics for G, but if the pilots and maintainers called the Bf109G “Gustav” used just as a name would be, then that sure sounds like a nickname to me.


T!


----------



## Denniss (Jun 16, 2016)

Gustav is no nickname for a 109, it's the 'nickname' for the letter "G". Just like "Golf" today in the NATO phonetic alphabet

See also:
German orthography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
NATO phonetic alphabet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ascent (Jun 16, 2016)

when I was on a Tornado squadron we called them GR4's but no one was under the illusion that it was a nickname, it was just a shorthand way of reffering to them.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's a few more: 
"Dogwhistle" or just "Dog" - T-37 (the kerosene siren)
"Ensign Eater" - RA5C Vigilante (named for its challenging handling in carrier landings)

"FLUFF" (Fat Little Ugly Fu..er) - T-37 (mil) or B737 (civ) 
"Hummer" - E-2 Hawkeye
"Missile" - F104 
"Stoof with roof" (also "Pancake", "Flapjack" or "Sled") - W2F/E-1 Tracer 
"Switchblade" - F-111/FB-111 
"Tad" or "Tadpole" - A-6 Intruder 
"Texaco" or just "Tex" - KA-6 tanker
"Teeny" or "Teeny-Weeny" - T-34
"Whale" - A3D/A-3 or "Papa Whale" for a KA3D (named for their size on a carrier deck) 
Been told by those who've worked there that the deck apes, maintainers, and handlers up in Pri-Fly all referred to the A-6 family as Tads, Texes, and Queers according to which version they were.

Also sometimes heard Vigilantes referred to as "Rampstrikes", or just "Rampers", due to the appalling number that ended up that way. The beast was heavy, fast, and slippery with huge response lag in flight and power controls at carrier approach speeds. Hard on the catapults, the arresting gear, the landing gear, the LSO' s nerves, and of course the flightcrew.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 19, 2016)

Just for comparison; the Vige had the same engines as the Phantom, but on full internal fuel weighed 20,000 pounds more, went twenty knots faster at the same fuel flow, had 20% longer endurance, and came onto the boat 20K heavier and 20kt faster than a Phantom. And it could SUSTAIN mach 1+ on the deck, Which nothing else but the Thud could do.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 19, 2016)

Just for comparison; the Vige had the same engines as the Phantom, but on full internal fuel weighed 20,000 pounds more, went twenty knots faster at the same fuel flow, had 20% longer endurance, and came onto the boat 20K heavier and 20kt faster than a Phantom. And it could SUSTAIN mach 1+ on the deck, Which nothing else but the Thud could do.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 20, 2016)

The Vigilante had wings that were too large for it to break mach at SL, it's best sustained speed at that altitude was .95

Even the SR-71 and XB-70 were maxed at .95 at sea level by virtue of their design.

The F-104 and F-111 on the otherhand, were extremely capable of exceeding mach @ SL, as was the Tornado and the Viggen.

I understand the Buccaneer was pretty hot in the weeds, too...but I don't have any info to back that up. Perhaps one of the guys across the pond might be able to shed some light on that.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2016)

Ameisenbar (Anteater) Do 335. Ten thousand rivets flying in close formation, Shack; Avro Shackleton, Bristol Frightener; Bristol Freighter, Blunty; RNZAF for BAC Strikemaster, Glass house, RAF SE.5 (not SE.5a), Feuerzeug or Luftwaffenfeuerzeug; He 177, Des Fliegende Auge; Fw 189, Tiffie; Hawker Typhoon, Flaming Coffin; Airco DH.4, Leukoplastbomber; Me 323, Hamaki (cigar) Mitsubishi G4M, Flying barn door; Armstrong Whitworth Whitley, The box the B-17 came in; B-24 Liberator, Baby Boeing, FLUFF (Funny Little Ugly Fat Fella); Boeing 737...

The Buccaneer wasn't supersonic, but it did spend most of its time sniffing around at low level and at high speed, as was its mission, although it was designed as an anti-shipping weapon, so once it came off the carriers and became land based, its useful life did shrink with fatigue, although the RAF examples saw service beyond their use-by dates. A real tough aircraft. Rumour has it there was an exercise off the British coast involving a US Navy nuclear carrier and the Buccaneers snuck up on it and scored a 'hit' without being detected on radar.

The Buccaneer has a host of nicknames; Banana, which someone's already mentioned, Banana Bomber, Arna (A Royal Navy Aircraft) to which is added 'Blackburn' Arna (say it fast), given by a Blackburn employee before the NA.43 was given the name Buccaneer, Peeled Banana, referring to the Royal Navy's anti-flash white colour scheme in the nuclear role, and Easy Rider and Dirt Eater were given to it by US personnel on its debut at the 1977 Red Flag exercises.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 20, 2016)

Ark Royal came visiting back in I think '73 for a little "NATO Joint Training" (spell: bragging rights!). Their fleet crewed Spey powered Phantoms waxed our J-79 powered birds flown by our best ACM instructors. Their Buccaneers out ran our Phantoms in the weeds and were in turn outrun by our Vigis(who, incidentally, raised some thunderclap complaints from the locals). All the above is as told us by the flightcrews, of course, except the complaints. Those we heard. The Vigi crews BTW claimed mach 1 on the deck. The funny part was, after they shut down their engines ashore, they couldn't get them started again. Our huffers wouldn't spin their Speys fast enough for a light-off. They had to sling load a couple of starter units by Sea King from the ship.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 20, 2016)

Correction: In case anyone misunderstood, it was the Brits couldn't start their engines. Our birds were safe and sound at home.


----------



## Ascent (Jun 20, 2016)

The Buccaneer as mentioned was firmly subsonic however it's trick was ultra low level flight. Something about it's design created a ground effect 'cushion' that meant it could safely sit barely feet above the surface without worrying about flying into it.

I've read that on red Flag exercises they'd come back with tumbleweed on the pitot. They went out of service not long after I started mine so never got a chance to work on them but knew plenty of people who did.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jun 20, 2016)

The Ark Royal's Buccaneers that visited us had what looked like rather slow acceleration and a long takeoff roll, AND LOUD, but once airborne they didn't climb out like everyone else. They just scooted over the trees at the end of the runway and disappeared. They took off after the Phantoms but got to the Warning Area/ACM range first and were down in the wavetops while the Phantoms frantically tried to spot them from 20,000 ft with their look-down radars. The Phantoms were wary about coming down to search from a lower altitude as the Bucs apparently had some sort of awesome AAM that they could pot an unwary fighter with by using their spectacular zoom climb capability. Then the Brit F-4Ks showed up and "killed" all four of our Phantoms. A bit embarrassing, eh, old chap? There is no joy in Mudville.


----------

